# Discount peptides



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone know if these are any good?


----------



## tennick (Feb 1, 2012)

ive just got some ghrp 6 from them not sure if its legit yet .. took some today and was hungry. going to do another test, im wanting to buy some other products from them so i, hoping their stuff is good


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Seems very cheap. Usually not a good sign?


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

if you wanna lose money go ahead. ordered few items a couple left out. email bout them they replied saying sorry and will ship when back in stock. i have emailed a further 3 times and no reply. complete waste and poor customer service.


----------

